
Pastebin off? - nechtan
&quot;Duplicate entry &#x27;2147483647&#x27; for key &#x27;PRIMARY&#x27;&quot;<p>This error appears in any record<p>e.g. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastebin.com&#x2F;JsxP3Uk0
======
ramtatatam
Created new pastebin entry and got the same outcome :-)
[http://pastebin.com/p7fZ8QYR](http://pastebin.com/p7fZ8QYR) And I was using
the service three days ago with no error!

------
danso
Looks like they use 32-bit signed integers for their primary key column?

